# Cool Herpetograhy site



## Gone_Feral (Dec 2, 2010)

Herpetography of Edvard Mizsei

Mainly South American and Middle Eastern species from a Bulgarian student.


----------



## Levis (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW!! That is extremely inspiring. What a talented herp photographer,
Many thanks for sharing


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 2, 2010)

Those pics are crazy. The reptiles are awesome.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm glad you like, I thought I may have been Johnny Come Lately and you guys already knew about it.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for that Johnny Come Lately. Edvard Mizsei is a great photographer indeed.


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 4, 2010)

very nice find


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks mate, what fantastic photographer and a great find. One for the bookmarks!


----------



## Trouble (Dec 15, 2010)

wow, that is one talented herpetographer! amazing shots. That is what I aim to be like somewhere in the future! 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## EdvardMizsei (Jan 12, 2011)

Gone_Feral said:


> Herpetography of Edvard Mizsei
> 
> Mainly South American and Middle Eastern species from a Bulgarian student.


 
Thanks for sharing my page! It will be reshape, with lot of unseen pictures.


Sorry for my bad english 

Edvard

p.s.: hungarian


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Brilliant Photo's, will be keeping an eye on the page to see your new Photo's..


----------

